# ماذا تعرفون عن مكونات دائرة الرنين للعالم إستانلي ماير



## محمد الصديق أحمد (8 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
أريد مخططات أو شرح تفصيلي لدوائر الرنين التي تولد ترددات كهرومغناطيسيه ذات قيمة معينه مثل الدائرة التي صممها( العالم إستانلي ماير) وعندما نوجه هذه الترددات للماء مباشرة يتحلل إلي هيدروجين وأكسجين بفعل هذه الترددات.
أرجو منكم أن تبحثوا عن هذه الدائره لأنها الحل الوحيد لتغيير العالم...!


----------



## نهال 100 (22 فبراير 2011)

*لو سمحتوا انا عاملة السميوليشن بتاع دائرة الرنين الكهربى على برنامج ال work bench
بس الخرج مش بيطلع وبيطلعلى الرسائل دى
starting gmin stepping
one successful gmin step
one successful gmin step
one successful gmin step
gmin step failed
starting source stepping
source stepping failed
dc operating point failed resimulating with uic
tran : ,time step too small, initial time point 
trouble with node 18


 http://www.mediafire.com/?8u0syb6qptcp9kr
ودى الدايرة بتاعتى 
ممكن حد يساعدنى واو يبعتلى الدايرة بتاعة البشمهندس على عشان احاول اظبط بتاعتى ضرووووووووووووى جدا*


----------

